# Moving to Turre



## ToniJane (Jul 1, 2015)

Making serious consideration to moving to Turre.

As my boyfriend will commuting to the UK for work and I'll remain, how safe is it?

Any other pointers for me would be greatly appreciated.

TJ


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

In my view, I live there, Turre is as safe as the majority of small villages in Spain. I would have no hesitation of walking alone in Turre in the evenings (I probably would not have done that in the UK). Burglaries seemed to increase here, following the crisis, but, in my view, not any more excessive than in the UK.

If you are living in Turre alone, I would recommend that you need a car as transport is very limited.
If you want any more specific information please do not hesitate to pm me.


----------



## ToniJane (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the swift reply.
Really like Turre having been a few times, seems to have a good mix of Spanish and expats.
We've drawn up a short list of properties and will be making that decision soon.
What sort of clubs and associations are available Spanish or expat for sport etc I'd really like to get to know some folk.
Thanks again.

TJ


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I go to the gym in Turre every day, and there is a nice mix of expats and Spanish, I also play padel (cross between tennis and squash) at the courts in Turre. There are aerobic classes, pilates, zumba and tennis courts, so plenty to choose from.
There are walking groups, tennis clubs, crown green bowling clubs, annual 10k runs, (and 10K walks for charity) and probably other sports clubs. Plenty of opportunity to meet people.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I know Turré. It is a few miles inland of Mojacar Playa. For those who do not want to live in a beach location Turré is fine and just a short drive to Mojacar Playa and many other beaches. The pace of life in Turré is definitely slower than Mojacar Playa and it is slow enough there too.

Turré is a location that promised to explode population-wise eight years ago when boomtimes occurred. But, the recession has put a stop to that explosion, at least for a few more years. The "new" high speed railway line from Alicante - Almeria will pass very near Turré (but probably will stop only in Vera about ten miles away). Now, don't put any great faith in the new railway line adding value to property in the area as building this railway has come to a stop and God knows when it will restart.

Turré and the nearby villages have markets which are always worth visiting. The Spanish/expat population is friendly. One word of warning, if you are buying property use a Gestor who will act solely for you. Be aware that you might not ever get the price you paid on re- sale.


----------



## ToniJane (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks very much for the information, it's a great help and great to hear that there are lots of groups and sports to get involved in. I am a keen sports enthusiast and would definitely be looking to use the gym most days too.
We are planning to rent initially so that we can make sure it is the right move for us, and to see what we want to get from a property if we decide to make the move permanent. 
Will definitely be in touch with more questions, we want to make sure we have at least tried to think of everything we need to before travelling so that we can enjoy ourselves while we are there too.

TJ


----------



## Jane16 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi
Have you moved to Turre? If so what do you think about the area as I am looking to rent or buy in the area.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Jane, from being in good mood from an earlier post today . . . after reading your post, I'm on the verge of a panic attack. If you are seriously interested in living in Turré, rent for several weeks or even months before you even think of buying.

Also, ToniJane posted first on 1st July and likely there is no move planned before October due to rent costs etc. [Sorry for playing God].


----------

